# Coding evacuation of Sinus Tarsi



## Susan Edwards (May 8, 2008)

Our podiatrist has performed an open procedure with the following description:
3 cm incision to clear out the inflammatory tissue called Hoke's tonsil. The Hoke's Tonsil refers collectively to the contents (ligaments, fat, small vessels) of the sinus tarsi which is located between the talus and the calcaneus.  We coded CPT 27610 with diagnosis 726.90 and our carrier denied the claim as the CPT did not match the DX. Can anyone help us code this procedure? 
Susan Edwards


----------



## Catherine. (May 12, 2008)

I would have coded the procedure as 28020, "Arthrotomy, including exploration, drainage, or removal of loose or foreign body; *intertarsal *or *tarsometatarsal* joint." The procedure billed to the insurance,  27610 ,"Arthrotomy, *ankle*, including exploration, drainage, or removal of foreign body." The physician is referring to the anatomy of the foot.


----------

